# RCS, CRS mixed tank. Pic Heavy :) (56k warn)



## arktixan

*20g Shrimp Tank *CRS, Rili* & 10g *Yellow* (56k warn)*

Hello Hello!

I am officially back into the Shrimp .
Last Year, around August, some of you may have noticed my old thread, and shrimp, unfortunately... I went away for a week, came home to an empty tank... and I was very disappointed... then I just kinda fell off the map, especially with fall/winter hitting, I decided not to pursue, until Spring/Summer... and Now I am back!

*May 7th, 2012* Update.

20 Gallon tank.

Equipment:

Sponge Filter
18" T8 Light Single bulb.

Plant life:

Flame Moss
5 Nano Marimo Balls
1 Golf Ball Size Marimo Ball
Xmas Moss
Fissidens Fontanus
Singapore Moss
Java Moss

Random Stuff:

Cholla
Mineral Rock
Almond Leaf

Shrimp Life...

Crystal Red Shrimp x 12
Rili Shrimp 
Yellow Shrimp x 7
--

Sneaky Sneaky Ninja.









Sneaky Ninja again... trying to blend in... HA!




































Who are you staring at?:O









I've seen a few do this... no idea what they are doing here... 









Yum Yum Moss




































My PJs Plant.. ID unknown.. 









More to come later


----------



## Ciddian

lovely shrimp! nice to see you back


----------



## Kerohime

PJ's plant might be Giant Hygro. 

And I see alot of my shrimp do the bending thing... I always think its stretching or getting ready to molt.


----------



## Beijing08

they're cleaning their swimmerettes.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

That seems like a regular RCS to me, not a Fire red.

Love your Ninja shrimp.


----------



## arktixan

Alexpatrascu said:


> That seems like a regular RCS to me, not a Fire red.
> 
> Love your Ninja shrimp.


Yea, they do look like cherries... thats why I edited my post to fix it, but for some reason, didnt do the main thread title...


----------



## Ciddian

what would you like as your title? you only have so much time before it can be changed. I'll fix it for you


----------



## arktixan

Ciddian said:


> what would you like as your title? you only have so much time before it can be changed. I'll fix it for you


Just replace the Fire Red, with RCS  thanks


----------



## arktixan

Here's a few new pics:

Side View, Prior to removing Cardinal Tetras.









Front View, Prior to removing Cardinal Tetras.


















Baby Blue Pearl


















Miss Preggers.









Saddled June 12 









Hanging out on some Glosso, that refuses to stay in the substrate... 









Loving that Cholla









Attempting to hitch a ride









Another Berried June 12th



























Little one...


----------



## arktixan

June 26th, 2011 Update:

I've now seen 1 CRS berried.
One of my newly added CBS (Amazing thanks to Bettaforu aka Anna) is also berried!
Also somehow managed to get a Yellow Shrimp, and possibly a Green from Anna .

Overall, I'd like to give my thanks to the community, for answering my fair of questions when needed. My newly acquired colony Thanks to Leon, and Anna  I could not have done this without you guys, and girls .

Also, I have started a new "experiment" as I'll call it. As you may know by now, that our water (GTA/Ontario/Possible Quebec) is brutal at 7.6+PH.. For the past few weeks, I have been using the product "Nutrafin PH Adjust Down". The dosage recommendation is 1 Drop / 1 Gallon. So with my tank being 10 gallons, I plopped in 10 drops a day for 1 week. My PH is currently sitting at 6.4. My goal is to finally reach the 6.0 level. So far there has been 0 harm to shrimp, I know some of you maybe concerned. The only 2 Deaths I had recently... was when I put an ice cube directly into the tank, and 2 shrimp decided hey... let's eat the ice cube... turned out badly for them  so now I just freeze a bottle of water, and have it float.

Once I hit my goal of 6.0... I plan on filling out a bucket of water, and add in 1 teaspoon of the PH Down solution, to see if I can hit the 6.0 PH faster... I do not want to risk directly into my tank, due to the fact on the bottle it says, do not lower ph greater than .5... because it could be harmful to fish... and sure they are not fish... an shrimp I still wanted to do this with caution. In my bucket of water, I'll get the full size in gallons another time, and find out the proper measurements of the solution... I'll let the community know as well .

And last but not least... Pictures will be coming


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Congrats Jon on the berried CBS !!!

About your PH....I wouldn't recommend using anything to alter it....

As we all know, *stability* is the key(even 7.6) in a CRS tank, not actual numbers !!!

Waiting for your pics.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Nice shrimps 

And that Ninja shrimp looks great!


----------



## arktixan

So I ended up finding my 10 Gallon light source today... and my "genius" self kicked in today... which is a rare... HA!

So what I ended up doing is pulling out the incandescent unit... and added some LED lights, that I ended up getting from one of my works props from Xmas.
I do have a few more lights but they tend to add heat... So I'll see if I can come up with a plan for them later in time.. but for now here we go:

Removed unit... 









LED Lights 









And now... dun dun dun... I dug out my 20g tank, unfort not a L version  but now I can add even more shrimp!










So now my plan with the 20g is, getting it set.. of course! 
Today (July 5, 2011).
I spray painted the back of the tank, black, to help promote algae growth in time.
Dried for 3 hours, brought into place, filled with water.
I added 2 HOB filters today, one for the 10g, and one for the 20g of course .
I took out 1/10 of the water from my 10g, placed into 20g to get some growth, also took my sponge from the sponge filter, and squeezed it into the 20g
Will add another sponge for the 20g as well.

If all goes smoothly... by the weekend I hope... 
I'll add a few of my RCS into the tank, do a trial run for about a week or two.

Tomorrow I'll be adding my Fluval substrate due to it being payday  HA!
Plant life, will most likely be the same in the 10g tank.

Once my camera battery charges, I'll add more of my Shrimp two which are berried, 1 CBS, and 1 CRS... and of course the many RCS.. HA!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Wow, that's a cool light.

Where did you get those? Can you, please, provide a link to that place.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

igor.kanshyn said:


> Wow, that's a cool light.
> 
> Where did you get those? Can you, please, provide a link to that place.


Haha Igor, you took the words out of my mouth....

So Jon, where did you get the LEDs from ?!?


----------



## arktixan

To be honest guys I really have no idea where they came from they were a prop from Xmas decorations last year (2010) we were jus intended to toss them out, but I decided to pull them, cuz I knew id have a use for them somewhere down the line... I'll see if I can talk to my head office to see where they purchased off of, or I'll see if there's a serial number or something on the light to help you guys out =).

I work retail right now, so any kind of marketing props we get, we have no idea where they come from or the manufacturer but I'll do my best to get you guys an answer


----------



## arktixan

Just a quick update before I add some pics later...

my CRS, CBS that I mentioned berried back in June 26th area.. are still carrying eggs huzzah!

Today, I noticed a 2nd CBS berried(July 14th)... 
Also this morning, I saw my CRS/CBS doing there "sexy" dance a few molts on the substrate so fingers are crossed... 

My 20g seems to be doing good so far, I've added 1 CRS, 1 CBS into the tank a few days ago, they seem very happy, and have molted in the tank.

I plan on adding the rest of the colony from my 10g to the 20g soon... unsure if I should move the berried females or not, cause I really don't want to stress too much.

I've easily seen 20+ RCS babies.

I've finally managed to play around with Youtube, and have added a "Feeding" from this past Saturday, July 9th.

Morning Feed.

And one I did back in June, can't believe never posted.

Feed

P.S. Igor, Alex, I am still looking into the lighting, have sent e-mail to head office, I hope to hear back soon!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arktixan said:


> my CRS, CBS that I mentioned berried back in June 26th area.. are still carrying eggs huzzah!
> 
> Today, I noticed a 2nd CBS berried(July 14th)...
> Also this morning, I saw my CRS/CBS doing there "sexy" dance a few molts on the substrate so fingers are crossed...
> 
> .............


That's great to hear!


----------



## arktixan

Been awhile since I've posted... I got back from vacation... and i saw, 4 baby CRS/CBS... hard to tell what colour they are right now, I've taken a few pics, i'll upload later 

Woke up this morning, saw that my CRS lady is berried yay


----------



## arktixan

Woke up from a nap, my berried female passed away 
I managed to get some eggs out, put them in a mesh breeder box, with a air stone underneath to create some currant, and movement. Can't really put a number on the eggs...but I guess we'll see what happens in a few weeks .


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Sorry to hear about the berried CRS female Jon !!

I myself fond my ONLY SSS+ male dead today.

About the eggs....if you have a canister filter put the breeder box in front of the output spray bar....if not, I guess you'll have to go with what you have.

Myself and *David* had 100% hatching from our dead females.

Hope it'll work for you too.


----------



## arktixan

Alexpatrascu said:


> Sorry to hear about the berried CRS female Jon !!
> 
> I myself fond my ONLY SSS+ male dead today.
> 
> About the eggs....if you have a canister filter put the breeder box in front of the output spray bar....if not, I guess you'll have to go with what you have.
> 
> Myself and *David* had 100% hatching from our dead females.
> 
> Hope it'll work for you too.


I angled my HOB filter, so the water flow goes right into the breeder box, then have the airstone shooting bubbles underneath, so far it works okay. Though the airstone bubbles tend to make a huge bubble so I gotta figure something out there, I may just remove it, cause the flow of the HOB is doing the trick.


----------



## dchow

You don't actually need them to "move" to be successful. I tried to position an airstone under it my net ( i just used one of those fluval ebi nets) and got pissed off trying to get it right under. The outflow from my canister was perfect though. Nice gentle flow. I had it ~ 6" distance from the outlet and about 1/2" below a horizontal spray level.


----------



## arktixan

Yeah, my setup is good right now I think , I'll take a picture or two later showing it.

Saw about 3 more molts in the tank this morning as well.

On the bright side, my same CBS who was berried 2mths ago... is berried again!
I never thought she'd be able to berry that fast... I know it's the same one, cuz she's really rounded, and very fat like the first time... 

So let's hope, I can score some out of the artificial hatching 
My tanks temp is currently sitting mid 70s, the odd time will spike into high 70s, low 80s (81-82 most) but the 80s dont last very long, maybe 1/2hrs a day due to the A/C just not being on at the time.

Right now with the babies in my tank, I am following Igors little diet plan he posted on his website 

Mon, Weds, Fri, Sun, feeding with the BioPlus... tho on Tues/Thurs, I add a VERY TINY TINY piece of the CRS Specialty food.

I am glad I am seeing a bounce back, and seeing 2 berried shrimp, while I was away, I've had a few losses to my tank, I checked all my parameters, everything is within the "safety" zones... the only thing I could think of... was the amount of copper in my water... due to leaving in a rush, and topping off my tank, I did not let my water run for a few mins before adding it to my tank.

P.S. Anna, baby blue, is growing quite big, I'll add a photo later today as well!


----------



## arktixan




----------



## Alexpatrascu

Good for you buddy....if you have your net under the flow, you don't need an air stone.

Nice pics....but do you use the flash when you take them ?!?


----------



## arktixan

Alexpatrascu said:


> Good for you buddy....if you have your net under the flow, you don't need an air stone.
> 
> Nice pics....but do you use the flash when you take them ?!?


I do use flash the odd time, the Macro mode, automatically uses flash.. 
Yes I know some are a little bit dark, but I don't really have alot of background lighting, that I could add, nor do I enhance any of my photos, they are all stock. Which I could do some editing to brighten it, and make it look 100x better, but for the most part I am lazy...

One day, I'll do a proper shoot with some edits, and make em look better.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

You should have an option to turn off your flash in macro/any mode.

It looks way more natural when you're not using the flash....even if the pic comes out darker(it's dark anyway when you're using the flash so...)


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

Alexpatrascu said:


> You should have an option to turn off your flash in macro/any mode.
> 
> It looks way more natural when you're not using the flash....even if the pic comes out darker(it's dark anyway when you're using the flash so...)


hehe great setup,

I'm making a demo on how to photograph crs, which is much more difficult then you think, due to the over exposure and aperture settings.

Hey we have the same breeder net. My JPRL, which i just found out last night can somehow jump over the top and into the main tank, I fond 1 stuck midway yesterday and saved it.

btw alex, i tried placing the wood vertical, but my crs seems to climb in more when it's horizontal.


----------



## arktixan

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> hehe great setup,
> 
> I'm making a demo on how to photograph crs, which is much more difficult then you think, due to the over exposure and aperture settings.
> 
> Hey we have the same breeder net. My JPRL, which i just found out last night can somehow jump over the top and into the main tank, I fond 1 stuck midway yesterday and saved it.
> 
> btw alex, i tried placing the wood vertical, but my crs seems to climb in more when it's horizontal.


That would be cool to see a how to take a CRS Photo 101.. 

Ya, the net is surely handy, thats for sure... glad I kept it from years ago when my live bearers bred. I caught a RCS in there this morning, crafty lil fella.. thats for sure. somehow I gotta try an gather the eggs an they are more visible to me, currently they are all kinda spread out, an I cannot see them all...


----------



## splur

I'm more amazed at how you're taking these pictures... I tried last night to take pictures of my shrimps and it proved difficult.


----------



## arktixan

splur said:


> I'm more amazed at how you're taking these pictures... I tried last night to take pictures of my shrimps and it proved difficult.


Patience is key ... ha! there's times where I will put a chair directly infront of my tank, and sit there... easily for 30m or more.

Another good time to take pictures, is during feeding time.
I'll put a piece of food, come back in 10m-30m, hoping they will be eating.

Another Method I've done too, is just after topping off my tanks, they have come a little more active, so that's a good time as well.

Another way if you like... is to remove some plants to minimize hides, but very tedious especially if you have a heavily planted tank.

When I take pictures, I pretty much just use Macro mode, and I do manual focus, kinda stay in one spot, waiting for the shrimp to arrive... I've recently purchased a tripod, and a remote control for the camera, so that eventually will help minimize shaky hand syndrome.

I also just recently purchased - 52mm Close Up Lens +1+2+4 Macro for my camera.

I've kinda gave up on using plants, and have been sticking to Moss only now.

In the tank now, I have floating Duckweed, and Frog bit.
my one random plant from PJs... 
Java Moss, Xmas Moss, Flame Moss, and I believe Taiwan Moss, and some Fissidens Fontanus

Oh and I have a Pogostemon Helferi (Downoi), which I'll prob move back into my 10g tank, that has my Cherries, and blast some CO2, and Keep my 10g with Cherries, and a Moss/plant farm .


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Good job with the pictures!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

arktixan said:


> June 26th, 2011 Update:
> 
> I've now seen 1 CRS berried.
> One of my newly added CBS (Amazing thanks to Bettaforu aka Anna) is also berried!
> Also somehow managed to get a Yellow Shrimp, and possibly a Green from Anna .
> 
> Overall, I'd like to give my thanks to the community, for answering my fair of questions when needed. My newly acquired colony Thanks to Leon, and Anna  I could not have done this without you guys, and girls .
> 
> Also, I have started a new "experiment" as I'll call it. As you may know by now, that our water (GTA/Ontario/Possible Quebec) is brutal at 7.6+PH.. For the past few weeks, I have been using the product "Nutrafin PH Adjust Down". The dosage recommendation is 1 Drop / 1 Gallon. So with my tank being 10 gallons, I plopped in 10 drops a day for 1 week. My PH is currently sitting at 6.4. My goal is to finally reach the 6.0 level. So far there has been 0 harm to shrimp, I know some of you maybe concerned. The only 2 Deaths I had recently... was when I put an ice cube directly into the tank, and 2 shrimp decided hey... let's eat the ice cube... turned out badly for them  so now I just freeze a bottle of water, and have it float.


On the ice cube thing. If you use an HOB like the famous Aquaclears drop the ice into the HOB intake tube water container side and put the lid back on the AC. Anther idea is to take the lid off the AC and put the ice on top of the filter media side so the ice can slowly discharge if you want a slower cool down or something.


----------



## arktixan

Guess who is back!

I never really left actually... ha!
Just took a break from the internet really.

Got tons o bad news unfort, 99% of my population got wiped out... Totally have no idea what on earth happened... All my parametres are in check to the proper regulations 

I have 1 lone survivor from my colony... Today I was in Big Al's Sauga saw they had some Juv CRS.... an decided eh why not buy a few to help my lonely boy/girl, I am totally brain farting on which sex it is.

My Moss in the tank is growing excellent. I FINALLY have algae growing on my glass hip hip hooray! I've been desperate for it, and now it's finally in! My lone Shrimp is loving it, just feeding on it constantly!

And of course I'll add some more pictures later when the new Juv have settled in and gotten their colour back, at the store they had nice dark red/white bands . Imma assume they are As  But we'll see later within the next day or two.

Juv 1









Juv 2 - with big boy/girl in the back









Big boy/girl with new Juv.









Big boy/girl with 2 Juv.


















The third Juv hiding.









Left view of tank









right view of tank


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Welcome back, buddy


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

AquaNekoMobile said:


> On the ice cube thing. If you use an HOB like the famous Aquaclears drop the ice into the HOB intake tube water container side and put the lid back on the AC. Anther idea is to take the lid off the AC and put the ice on top of the filter media side so the ice can slowly discharge if you want a slower cool down or something.


I was told by a breeder in korea not to use ice or frozen bottled water.
There are many problems involved.

The best way is a fan.


----------



## arktixan

Few pics to add .




























Full tank shot. I scrapped off some of the algae on the glass, so it's easier to take some pictures


----------



## randy

Just want to say hi. What happened to the other 99%?


----------



## arktixan

randy said:


> Just want to say hi. What happened to the other 99%?


To be honest I really don't have a clue, the only real thing I can think of was Temperature got to them, or doing the ice cubes in a container.

What was really weird, I never saw corpses... So unless they all magically jumped out, or got eaten really fast I really have no idea what happened.

I checked my filter, and around my tank, and dresser where it sits, never saw a corpse, and the tank is in a position where my cat(s) cannot access.

My Feeding habits were every 2-3 days. I'd flip between Mosura CRS Food, Hikari Pellets, Algae waffers. When I had babies I'd toss a about 1/8 of the Mosura bioplus every couple days.

The only other life I saw in my tank as well, was Pond/Bladder Snails, and the little "flea" like creatures (cant remember name) but i knew they are harmless...

I always had a tiny piece of Almond Leaf in the tank as well.

Colony seemed healthy when I saw molts, they looked pretty clean, i never saw any issues.


----------



## randy

Good luck on this batch then


----------



## arktixan

randy said:


> Good luck on this batch then


HA Yeah, Fingers are def crossed for me...
I have been successful in breeding...

I just don't want a 3rd year in a row of Catastrophe!

Year 1 - went of vacation, came home, tank was drained somehow got a crack awhile I was away.

Year 2 - Who knows WTF happened... haha, like I stated in the previous post, it really looks like I did everything to a "T", followed many peoples advice an what nots.

Year 3 - Fingers crossed - The good now, this tank has officially been set well over a year now got Algae growing on all four sides of the glass. Tons more moss roughly a year growth I approve!


----------



## arktixan

Received my shipment from Alphaprobreeders on May 8th.
10 CRS - S+ - SS.
As went to PJs Square One, had yellow shrimp, so I purchased a few of those as well.
My Poor Rili is lonely... waiting for PJs to get some in .


----------



## randy

Looking good ! But of all the nice shrimp they have (including the OEBTs), you only got S/SS CRS?


----------



## arktixan

randy said:


> Looking good ! But of all the nice shrimp they have (including the OEBTs), you only got S/SS CRS?


For now yes. .
I really enjoy the CRS/CBS. 
I am sure eventually I will branch into other species in time.


----------



## randy

arktixan said:


> For now yes. .
> I really enjoy the CRS/CBS.
> I am sure eventually I will branch into other species in time.


That's cool, next time consider letting us share some of the shipping cost ;-)


----------



## arktixan

randy said:


> That's cool, next time consider letting us share some of the shipping cost ;-)


It totally didn't cross my mind hah! but yes will do for sure!

I may shoot him an email regarding a bulk buy.


----------



## arktixan

May 20th, 2012 Update...










Photo taken on the 14th . - Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ciddian

Ooooo lovely! are those clear and red ones rili?


----------



## arktixan

Ciddian said:


> Ooooo lovely! are those clear and red ones rili?


Which "clear" one are you talking about...? haha I am lost on that... 
Are you refering to the pair, where the bottom of their body an legs are on the glass? if Yes, those are my Yellow Shrimp.

I believe the Rili in my tank is a Red Rili. I am still kind of new to them, and learning their proper names... I just saw her at PJs Sq1, and jumped on it!.

So it's officially the 2 week mark since I've received my shipment from Alphaprobreeders... and I can personally say, I approve!

All 10 are thriving, there seems to be a molt everyday, they are very very active, grazing on the moss, on the glass of the tank, and picking anywhere they can pick!

One day... I may do a mini photo shoot, when I purchase a Breeder box.

Their feeding habits so far... every day I've been putting a very small piece of the Mosura Specialty Food it's nearly gone in roughly an hr. (i'll take a snap shoot of the size one day).

Tues, and Thursdays I've been putting in some Mosura BioPlus the little plastic spoon it comes with... I've probably just putting in 1/10 of a spoon (i'll take a snap as well).

Today while staring at my tank for an hr or so. I believe my "F"(A) Grade CRS looks saddled, I'll try a snap a shot.

I also received my 3 pads of Fissidens fontanus (4x4cm) off of eBay, I am happy with the quality nice an green alive an well, as well a Green blanket moss pad (8x8cm). I'll post pictures in the next couple days.

Currently awaiting the arrival of my Riccia pads (5x5cm).

I have a small 2g tank, so I may start a colony of moss/fissiden/riccia we'll see!

Or I may buy a 10-20g and attempt this awesome-ness (thanks Solarz for posting this!)
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...82384-one-way-attach-mini-fissidens-rock.html

I have a huge bucket of rock floating around in the garage.. .

That's all I have to say for now... Ta-ta for now! Pics to come soon!


----------



## randy

Yeah, I've read about that post about grinding phoenix moss. I might try it with peacock and place it under sun light (tank covered) and see what happens. I have some extra peacock to experiment. After all, they are all birds, aren't they


----------



## razoredge

randy said:


> Yeah, I've read about that post about grinding phoenix moss. I might try it with peacock and place it under sun light (tank covered) and see what happens. I have some extra peacock to experiment. After all, they are all birds, aren't they


Hmm, maybe you should try Phoenix moss then.. if it dies it will re-incarnated and come back to life eventually???? 
Seriously, I hope you have luck in doing this as I'll be interested in trying this out later in the summer as I want to re-do my tanks.


----------



## randy

razoredge said:


> Phoenix moss then.. if it dies it will re-incarnated and come back to life eventually????


Good point, not all birds are the same ;-) I'll definitely give this a try in the next few days with peacock ( I don't have enough phoenix to experiment ).


----------



## getochkn

I ground some moss and spread it over lava rock, then did an emersed setup with it to let it bind to the rock.

You can see it on the left around the ground in a circle. Next time though I will just crazy glue it and put it in right away. I don't have patience to do emersed setups like some of the people. lol. The other rock is my Ricia cover lava rock hunk. It really took off in this tank, I did that one emersed too.


----------



## arktixan

I like that Riccia rock!

It will be quite entertaining to see what happens when I do this fun.


----------



## getochkn

arktixan said:


> I like that Riccia rock!
> 
> It will be quite entertaining to see what happens when I do this fun.


Ya, looks like a giant chia head. lol. The shrimp love playing in it though, I always see eyes in there. Hard cause that is my yellow/tiger tank and they both blend in really well.


----------



## randy

I had some riccia held down on DW with shower scrubber netting. They grew very nicely for a month then they started to grow tall and some pieces are floating everywhere. I have then removed them in most of my tank. I guess my lighting isn't suitable for them although I really like the look.


----------



## getochkn

randy said:


> I had some riccia held down on DW with shower scrubber netting. They grew very nicely for a month then they started to grow tall and some pieces are floating everywhere. I have then removed them in most of my tank. I guess my lighting isn't suitable for them although I really like the look.


Mine is help down with scrubber net too. A piece does fly up now and again but for the most part it all stays. That's the problem with riccia though, it does that in most cases, attached to a rock or used as a carpet.


----------



## randy

getochkn said:


> Mine is help down with scrubber net too. A piece does fly up now and again but for the most part it all stays. That's the problem with riccia though, it does that in most cases, attached to a rock or used as a carpet.


I have a few patches on those ceramic pot bases they once grew very nicely but eventually ALL became floaters. I know nothing about plants and not trying to fix a problem that doesn't need to exist, so I just use other plants instead.


----------



## getochkn

randy said:


> I have a few patches on those ceramic pot bases they once grew very nicely but eventually ALL became floaters. I know nothing about plants and not trying to fix a problem that doesn't need to exist, so I just use other plants instead.


lol. I'm not a plant guy either. Killed lots, now its mostly moss and stargrass. that stuff grows like crazy, shrimp like it.


----------



## randy

I like the looks of stargrass, just wasn't sure how long it will take for me to kill it ;-) I'll find some to give it a try.


----------



## getochkn

It grows in just about anything.


----------



## arktixan

As Promised some pics from my eBay purchases... I have to say, I am quite happy with them!

Riccia, a smidge disappointed how it turned out, I thought the mesh would have been more full.









A shot of one of my Mesh Pads of Fissidens Fontanus totalled 3.









Tank shot of the remaining two Fissidens Fontanus pads.









Green Blanket Moss pad 8x8cm









Miss Rili decided to expose herself.









Miss Yellow Shrimp moved to the Breeder Box, I have 2 inside.


















CRS Enjoying some Log Time.









CRS Enjoying some food (Algae Waffer), and Plant decided to unroot... 




































Manual Mode shot - 


















Male Yellow Shrimp in his 10g tank









Miss Rili Wanted more spotlight









CRS Making it's way to the moss pad.


----------



## arktixan

*** MAY 31st, 2012 Update ** *

Doing some late night shrimp browsing, noticed my C Grade CRS berried... potentially another lady as well... Since the night before they were all swimming circles around the tank for nearly 2 hours. Will post pictures later on .

Noticed another Yellow Saddled... 2 Berried alrdy, 2~ weeks... an now potentially a 3rd


----------



## arktixan

*** JUNE 4th, 2012 Update ***

Yellow Shrimp number 1 gave birth this morning! Pictures to come. An she is already saddled for another round! - I've count approx 10. And of course there always can be more!

Yellow Shrimp number 2 is ready any day as well! Again, She's saddled for another round.

Also have two more Saddled.

Which also means my Rili should be ready to pop any day now as well!

And about 1 week into my CRS berry.

Happy Happy Day!

I think I may have to hook up the 2 gallon tank, to house all these Yellow Babies, until they are big enough to put into the Main 10 Gallon tank with the Cardinal Tetras


----------



## arktixan

*** JUNE 6th, 2012 Update ***

My Rili Finally gave birth today Huzzah! So far counted atleast 10... and they are all clear right now, I haven't seen any colour in them yet... I assume it will take a good couple weeks to a month before any true colour is shown.

My 2nd Yellow still hasn't popped, but I am sure she will be due any moment!


----------



## randy

I don't have any rili but most neo's are born transparent. Colour should show up in a week or two.


----------



## razoredge

arktixan said:


> *** JUNE 6th, 2012 Update ***
> 
> My Rili Finally gave birth today Huzzah! So far counted atleast 10... and they are all clear right now, I haven't seen any colour in them yet... I assume it will take a good couple weeks to a month before any true colour is shown.
> 
> My 2nd Yellow still hasn't popped, but I am sure she will be due any moment!


Hey Arktixan,
Congrats! I have lots of red rili in my 20 gallan tank. It will take about 3 weeks before shey show their colors. here's a couple of pics of the red rili showing their colors. I must have close to 50 shrimplets right now. I wish I had more crystals though 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32857&page=4


----------



## arktixan

razoredge said:


> Hey Arktixan,
> Congrats! I have lots of red rili in my 20 gallan tank. It will take about 3 weeks before shey show their colors. here's a couple of pics of the red rili showing their colors. I must have close to 50 shrimplets right now. I wish I had more crystals though
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32857&page=4


Yeah, that's what I thought, I did not expect the Rili and Yellow to show colour right off the bat when they were born... but cannot hurt to verify

I saw your pics the other day, an loved em!

I cannot wait til my Rilis become of age!


----------



## arktixan

***June 27th, 2012 Update***

So I saw yesterday morning when I woke up that my one CRS gave birth ... Easily 10~ Candy Canes swimming around!

Also noticed 2 more Berried ladies to go with!

I have to say... this little Breeder box has been excellent!
I put in all 10 of my adults... filled with with moss. I put in two almond leaves... and BAM! Magic!

I stuck with a bare bottom box, I havent fed any food, they are just grazing off the moss, and eating the leaf.

To siphon out the poop I am just using a small air line tubing to keep it minimal.

I'll add some pictures of the new additions soon!

It's been nearly a month on my rili babies, so far they have not coloured yet at all. Still all clear, so I am assuming colouration will show as they mature, and become "teenagers" HA!


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

arktixan said:


> It totally didn't cross my mind hah! but yes will do for sure!
> 
> I may shoot him an email regarding a bulk buy.


Which shipping option did you use?

And what soil did you use (you probably mentioned it in your early posts, sorry)?


----------



## PerryW

awsome, very exciting for you I hope your shrimps stay busy for you, I am a bit jealous of you lol as I still have my first shrimp designated tank fully cycled with nothing in it yet but plants wood substrate and algae! been keeping fish for about 8 years so hope it works for me!!! a little nervous but thorough. your situation proves that persistance and attention to detail pay off awsome job.


----------



## arktixan

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Which shipping option did you use?
> 
> And what soil did you use (you probably mentioned it in your early posts, sorry)?


I did the International one whatever one was the most expensive due to it being next day shipping.

I recently just changed from Fluval Shrimp to ADA Amazonia (courtesy of angelfins ).

The tank is still 'cycling'. My CBS seem to be antsy, in the breeder box. 
I have two, one with my CBS, and Yellow Shrimplets, the CRS are with my Rili Shrimplets.

My CRS just seem to be thriving though, I placed an Almond leaf in, it was pretty much in a couple days, where as my CBS don't even seem to care about it.

My Yellows are currently sitting in the ADA Soil tank as a test run, so far it's been a week not 1 death, so I am thinking I'll toss in 1 CBS, 1 CRS test them for a few days monitor them then go on from there.


----------

